# Selling TFO



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Selling my custom 7'11" Mini Mag 200-300gr, 3piece that I fished with twice and a BVKIII 7/8 reel that I used with this rod.
The reel retails for $249.99 and the rod if bought from TFO would retail for $199.
Total retail $450
Selling for $350.00


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I keep getting asked if I would part them out.
I'll sell the reel for $175 and you pay for shipping or the whole combo for $300 plus shipping


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Sold


----------

